# A naughty question for engineers on British ships in the early 1980's...



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone here been involved with a fire in a Senior Green Diesecon exhaust gas boiler?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Negative


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

And received!

PMs on this subject very welcome.


----------

